# Need some advice/opinions and what to watch out for with this A6



## Scottacular (Jun 11, 2006)

I need to get a car soon and stumbled across this on Craigslist: http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3190304499.html

When I asked about the issues that "need addressed", here's what he said:



> Okay, the issues that I have been having with the Audi are as follows:
> The car needs a thermostat, so it doesn't run at its best but does not have any issues with overheating etc.
> The e-brake doesn't work but being a 5 speed, it has never bothered me since it happened about a year ago.
> I believe there are two sensors out.......The fuel gauge works intermittently, sometimes showing the fuel light even when the tank is full.., and the ABS light is on although the ABS system has always worked fine, so my guess is that it's a sensor. The car could use a tune up to run ideally. Overall, it is clean inside and out, multiple upgrades and low mileage. Let me know if you would like to see it.


Thoughts on this? I have an appointment to see the car this afternoon. Any questions I need to ask about any of the issues he mentioned, or any of the other issues this might have? Thanks for your help!


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

It's always worth a pre-purchase inspection at a local Audi shop

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

